# ATIT needs to be opened?



## Kiyamon (Feb 25, 2005)

Does ATIT need to be open and my settings loaded in order to overclock the card?  Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2005)

on reboot your clock settings are restored to the hardware defaults .. to apply them at bootup you  have to load atitool to change the clocks, after that atitool can close and the clocks stay till another app changes them or till next reset


----------



## Kiyamon (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for your quick response... one more question.

What type of applcations would change the change the settings?  Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2005)

other overclocking tools, ati catalyst control center


----------



## Kiyamon (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt responses... one last question... does ATIT have an option to see the temperature of the videocard?  If not how can someone take the temp in there?  Thanks again!


----------

